# Big Bone Lick State Park



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone been to big bone lick state park in Ky? Wondered what sites are like, what is the better sites and how the campground is like?

www.parks.ky.gov/stateparks/bb


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Haven't been there, but both my big dogs now are clamoring to visit Big Bone Lick!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Haven't been there, but both my big dogs now are clamoring to visit Big Bone Lick!


Maybe a good site for the 1st Outbarkers Rally!
















(sorry, NAturedog2. I hope you get some _real_ info soon!)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sounds like a porn site to me.









Oh, sorry. Just the nature of my business, I guess.

Mark


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah - I made the mistake of trying to do a Google search on that and you don't want to know what I got back









Jonathan


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Sounds like a porn site to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Bone Lick, just a few miles away from Beaver Lick. Isn't this a great state we live in!









Here is a link that tells just a little bit about them"
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tips/getAtt...tractionNo==512

and the more serious link to the state park:

http://parks.ky.gov/stateparks/bb/index.htm

We've never actually camped at the park, but have driven through as it's within 30 minutes of our house. It seems very clean. We've talked about going there this summer. I'm not really sure why we haven't camped there before. Someone in one of the other treads commented on it and said they really like it.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I would look at a spot near the playground area..that is if you have kids..it is also close to the Bath house and swimming pool...that would be sites 48-54 If I remember sites 18-34 are up a steep hill and I'm not sure how level they are
Stephanie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Big Bone Lick, just a few miles away from Beaver Lick


Nope.......won't say anything more.









Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Big Bone Lick, just a few miles away from Beaver Lick
> 
> 
> Nope.......won't say anything more.
> ...


It does leave you pondering how and why though doesn't it?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mskyoutback said:


> Sounds like a porn site to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Bone Lick, just a few miles away from Beaver Lick. Isn't this a great state we live in!








Here is a link that tells just a little bit about them"
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tips/getAtt...tractionNo==512

and the more serious link to the state park:

http://parks.ky.gov/stateparks/bb/index.htm

We've never actually camped at the park, but have driven through as it's within 30 minutes of our house. It seems very clean. We've talked about going there this summer. I'm not really sure why we haven't camped there before. Someone in one of the other treads commented on it and said they really like it.
[/quote]
Interesting lick link with some interesting information ... thanks!

MaeJae


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

There seems to be a lot of licking going on in KY!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> There seems to be a lot of licking going on in KY!!


That would be the river ... as in the Licking River - one of those rare rivers in the world that flow south to north. It flows northward from central KY to the Ohio River just across from Great American Ball Park (home of the Reds) in Downtown Cincinnati.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

If we decide to visit KY do we need to apply for a "LICKER" License?









So sorry, just couldn't resist.









Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If we decide to visit KY do we need to apply for a "LICKER" License?












Mark


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

So has only one person been to Big Bone Lick SP here????


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

It looks that way...and it would be me
Stephanie


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry that we couldn't be more help.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

kywoman said:


> I would look at a spot near the playground area..that is if you have kids..it is also close to the Bath house and swimming pool...that would be sites 48-54 If I remember sites 18-34 are up a steep hill and I'm not sure how level they are
> Stephanie


Thanks for the info Kywoman, good to know as we have kids.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Sounds like a porn site to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark....just what IS your business?


----------

